# First Time Goat Owner + Pregnant Doe.  What to Feed?



## thailand (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi all,

I am about to be the proud new owner of a beautiful 4 year old Thai native/Alpine doe who is approximately 60 days pregnant.

Seriously excited.  

But....I'm nervous about what I should be feeding her.  I don't have anything at this stage...except a contact of where to buy bales of Pangola hay from.  This is the type of hay she is used to eating at the seller's place.  I've briefly checked out the local feed shops here and there is no specific goat feed available, only a dairy cattle feed at 21% protein.  (There may be a smaller protein level available, I'll have to go back and check).

Also, I don't know what goat supplements (if any) might be available in Thailand.  I do know I can get loose minerals and also a block of something (salt or minerals?).

But.....what I need to know is what can I get by on....and what is imperative to have?

Grains......do I need to feed these, and WHAT grains?  There is no goat chow to speak of so I would have to mix something up myself.  I do know where to buy BOSS, can get pearled barley, cracked corn, mung beans, rolled oats (human variety), millet seeds, and a mixed seed mix for birds that I give to my chickens!  Any of that any good??

Thanks so much for all your help    Unfortunately I don't have a lot of time to search through the forum (daughter in NZ just broke her arm, had surgery this morning to put in a plate, and travelling here to us in Thailand for Christmas this Thursday!  I now need to go pick her up from Bangkok so everything is rush rush rush.....and have to put of delivery of our new goat till after I get back on Sunday).  If there is an appropriate thread that someone could point me too that would be great too


----------



## thailand (Dec 7, 2015)

Just heard back from a contact in Thailand who raises goats that it is possible to buy a 14%, 16% and 18% specific goat grain  .   Working on getting a phone number now for the company to find out where to buy in my area.

However, I still need a solid feeding plan for this girl....and to know whether I should even feed grain at this point in her pregnancy?  Thanks


----------



## sadieml (Dec 8, 2015)

Hello, again.  First, I'm really sorry about your daughter, but fortunately she's getting to be with you now. (BTW - My daughter, age 13, has recently begun to call me Mum!  Just because, she says.)
How long has she been separated from you?  I know my Mama passed away March 2013 and I tell everyone you're NEVER old enough to lose your mother.  Mama didn't lose her mother until 2 mos. before her 81st b-day and my Nanny was 101 1/2!

Anyway, about your nanny goat, there are as many different ways to feed them as there are goat moms.  Lots of us only give grain to lactating does (beginning about 1 month before freshening), working bucks, and young kids, since extra calories are good for them.  In wethers, in addition to fat, grain can lead to urinary calculi (kidney stones), which can be VERY serious.  Grain puts on weight, and isn't strictly necessary, as it isn't a big part of their "natural" diet.  You can imagine that in the wild goats would seldom knock down stalks of corn, etc.. Hay they would eat in the wild, and anything else they like that comes about chest high to them - and of course they will stretch upward and some of them even climb trees.  Their build tells the story, really.  Cows and sheep are stockier and it is second nature for them to have their noses on the ground.  Goats have longer thin legs, and like to stretch out and up but not too much scrounging.  That said, everyone must also look at what is or isn't available for them and what prices may be like.  Many of us want self-sufficiency as much for value as for quality and just plain fun.  I have my own mix, but since my boys got into some damp hay a few weeks back, they haven't had any.  Bloat is not fun.  I am planning on starting them back slowly since the cold weather has really arrived.

Instead of boring you to tears, I will try to get some of the real experts on BYH to give you some info to help you make your decisions about feed.  Many of us goatie moms try to give a hay that is a blend of alfalfa and timothy (legume and grass, respectively).  They need both because legume is higher in calories and grass gives the necessary roughage.  @SheepGirl is great with the science of feeding (and the math).  @babsbag , @goatgurl , @Goatgirl47 , @Goat Whisperer , @Latestarter , and I know I'm leaving out others, but if a few of these weigh in with their wisdom, you will probably have plenty of food for thought, maybe too much!  I'm still a newbie myself, so I want to be careful not to lead you astray.

Looking forward to seeing you with your daughter and your goatie girl...and don't forget pics of the family when you can.  ...9 little ones...wow...


----------



## thailand (Dec 8, 2015)

Our daughter is 24 yrs old!!  She's been back in New Zealand for 2-3 years now..but she grew up here with us and still considers Thailand 'home'.  She's not married so is kinda on her own, and her boyfriend is away on business and it's just not possible for him to be with her right now.  I've just booked tickets to fly down to Bangkok.  Doctors in NZ have amazingly given her the all clear to fly here on Thursday.  Only this morning did she have emergency surgery to have a plate put in her arm which she broke yesterday.

It's so hard being a mum or dad when you're kids are in trouble and so very far away!

So, with this new news, I'm about to phone the goat seller and see if he can deliver her when I arrive back instead, on Sunday.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 8, 2015)

I had to look up the hay, and it is about perfect for a goat. Can be up to 14% protein which is above perfect for a lactating animal.   As far as grain, if the hay is a good as it should be I wouldn't give her much until she kids and then introduce it slowly but I would let her have up to 3 qts. if she is raising a kid(s) and you are milking her.  The 16% grain should be good enough; especially if there is a big difference in price. If she gets too much grain now she can grow BIG kids which makes kidding more difficult.

BOSS is good too, but only a 1/2 cup or less a day. It just adds some extra fat that mine usually need when in production. Mung beans might be interesting too, but just a guess, no experience. Mine love pumpkins, squash, pumpkin seeds, and acorns.

Can you get a loose goat mineral? They really need these. Of course I don't know the composition of your soils at all so really no way for me to know the make-up of the hay you will get but selenium, copper, zinc, and manganese are the ones that are usually talked about when talking goats.

Need to get your kidding kit started in case you need to order something. Lots of towels or disposable pads for beds are good. Iodine too for dipping the cords. There is a list somewhere...let me find it.

Sorry about your daughter but glad she is still getting to come and visit and that she wasn't injured more seriously.  She might set off the metal detector at the airport though


----------



## thailand (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks Babsbag,  the countdown is on till Sunday when she comes "home" to us!  Oh....so excited!  Thanks also for the kind thoughts about my daughter..you never stop being a mum, no matter how old they are  

So, for the sake of clarity.....when I get this pregnant goat home, assuming she is about 90 days pregnant, I should just free-feed her the Pangola hay? (Just been and bought 3 x bales this morning). And are you saying I should feed her a little of the grain then at this point...if so  3 quarts now?  Should I give her a little BOSS now too....again how much please (90 days pregs?).  Should I give her alfalfa hay too....I can get that here.  How much of this hay?

I can get loose goat minerals so will make sure to buy some soon.

The selenium, copper, zinc and manganese you talk about....that is in the loose minerals right?  So that would be taken care of.

Thanks so much.....I'm persnickety about details, and a terrible worry-wort so I like things to be super clear  LOL

Edited with an afterthought:  I only have today and tomorrow morning now to get everything together for her (before heading off to Bangkok)....so, we don't seem to be able to buy Nutri-dench here in Thailand.  I'm wondering what else I may be able to give her to de-stress her after travelling for 2 hours in the back of the seller's pickup truck?  She should arrive here mid-afternoon Sunday.  Thanks


----------



## sadieml (Dec 9, 2015)

Hello, there.  I think what @babsbag  was saying is do just the 16% hay, loose minerals, and browse until she kids.  Then add in some grain (up to 3qts.) and maybe a little BOSS.  The extras will beef up the fat content of her milk and boost production (grain = more milk).  Also, even though it never looks like they're drinking a lot, they need fresh water all the time.  You shouldn't need to add alfalfa if your hay has 16% protein.  Yes the selenium, copper, zinc, and manganese should be in the minerals.  Remember to offer baking soda free choice, for those gassy times.  This can help prevent bloat.  You can also make "Goat Cookies" as occasional treats.

Here's a recipe I found but haven't tried, yet:
*Ingredients*
                                                                              1 cup uncooked oatmeal
                                                                              2 cups raisin bran (crunched up works best)
                                                                              1 cup raw wheat germ (or wheat bran)
                                                                              4 large carrots - shredded
                                                                              1 cup molasses
                                                                               ½ cup applesauce

*Preparation*
Combine molasses and applesauce in a bowl.
Combine all other dry ingredients in a separate bowl.
Gradually add the molasses and applesauce mixture to the dry ingredients to obtain a thick dough.
(If more dry ingredients are needed, add a little more raisin bran and/or wheat germ to the mixture.)
Shape into desired-sized balls and place onto a greased baking sheet.
Bake at 300 degrees until dried out and done (about 30 minutes). Can burn easily.

I intend to add beet pulp or just mashed beets instead of adding more wheat.  I may even leave out the wheat altogether.  If I let the mashed beets sun-dry for a day or 2, they may be okay.  I don't want to buy a 50 lb bag of beet pulp, and I haven't found 5 or 10 lb bags.  I'm thinking that if the beets don't dry enough, I might add some dry barley instead of wheat.  I plan to make them this week, so I'll let you know how they turn out and how they go over with the boys.   My son says these might be pretty good for human kids, too.  We'll see. He likes their grain mix except for the cracked corn and BOSS.  He said he could live with the cracked corn if the BOSS were just kernels, no shells.  We're strange around here.  We always taste new animal foods just to see what they're like.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 9, 2015)

You might not want to give her nutri-drench unless you can add it to her water, goats don't take kindly to being "drenched" and I save it for emergencies; drenching might really stress her out. 

I am hoping that she is people friendly and if so, give her lots of scratches on the head and some lovin'. I have brought home quite a few goats in my time and have never had a serious problem. Stress usually manifests as a snotty nose and/or cough, they call it shipping fever. Usually doesn't last long if they even get it. Only one out of many has had it here. 

From what I read the Pangola hay is very palatable and some animals actually get fat on it.  I don't know if I would free feed it to her, I give my buck (the only goat that lives alone) about 4 lbs a day. I would feed her and see if she will leave some or if it really is so good that she wants to eat without stopping. If she stops then just don't give her anymore until she finishes it.   I don't think you need the Pangola and Alfalfa unless one goes out of season and you can't get it.  

Find out what the seller is using, the same is good to start. 

No grain for now unless you just want to be nice with a handful. Judge her condition, if she isn't skinny she doesn't need any. BOSS is the same, a handful as a treat every few days won't hurt. The big thing with goats is to not make any food changes quickly. When you add the grain AFTER KIDDING do it slowly, only a cup a day to start. She might not need as much as 3 qts. it really depends on the goat. I feed mine on the milk stand and the slower ones get more as it keeps them happy. If you are milking her and she has kids she is nursing she will most likely need the grain, unless Thai goats are hardier than mine 

The minerals will have those minerals that I listed, and others. Put them out free choice, but out of the rain. Also some people put out of pan of baking soda free choice too, I have never done that but not saying that you shouldn't. 

Questions are good, I knew nothing when I got the goats I have now; I was a tad bit afraid of them.   The one I had 33 years ago lived by my dumb luck. She ran free all of the time unless I locked her up with the dogs. There were stray dogs and coyotes everywhere and just the fact that  my own dogs didn't kill her is amazing. I would come home and find the dogs sitting in the far corner of their dog kennel and the goat in their house.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 9, 2015)

Are you intending to milk her for family use after she kids? If so, do you have a milking stand for the goat to get on for milking? If so, there's normally a shelf/bucket/tray on the front so when the doe puts her head/neck through the holder (not sure what it's actually called) and you close it to keep her in place, you would put a little grain in the bucket to keep her busy/occupied while you milk. She then associates being milked with getting grain (a treat). If you intend to milk her, you can start getting her used to the milk stand and you touching her all over, including her udder and teats before she ever kids. This will make milking much easier for you when you actually start (about 3 weeks after she kids). Be patient... if she's never been milked before it may take some time and trust for her to get to that point. Why it's best to start the process early. Training for the stand is ALSO beneficial for when you need to give her a mani/pedi 

You CAN giver her a little grain starting immediately, but it shouldn't be necessary based on 14-16% hay. Use it as a treat to get her to "like" you and bond to you. Just remember... bonding with you, hubby, and 9 kids, that little bit of grain (each) will add up FAST! You can get a bale of the alfalfa hay and see which of the two she prefers, but really the one that saves you money should be fine. Hay by the same name CAN vary in quality. Depends on when cut, where grown, how old, how stored, etc. So you could get a bale now and a bale you get 3 months from now could be better or worse.

Other than that, she should be just fine with the hay and the browse from the land next door/across the street... You don't want to give her a lot of grain before she kids as the kids will get the benefit of that as well, and grow large, which could cause birthing problems. AFTER she kids, then slowly start giving her grain, increasing the amount over time to help her maintain condition and adequately produce high quality milk while she's producing. What Babs was saying is you can go up to ~ 3 quarts (max) if she is feeding her kids and you are milking her...  BOSS would be a treat either side of kidding.

For de-stressing, I've always heard (and so far it's proven true) that ice cream or chocolate or even better, a combination of both works fairly well   I suggest YOU start consuming it well before your goat arrives  

There's no guarantee she'll be stressed... Just don't crowd her, stay calm, move slow, make sure she has water, hay, minerals, & baking soda available to her. You can have some treats ready to help her focus on "now" rather than what she's just been through. Be there with her, don't leave her alone.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 9, 2015)

Didn't realize Babs was typing while I was


----------



## babsbag (Dec 9, 2015)

I don't know what kind of horse treats you might be able to find but mine love molasses or apple horse treats... Goat candy.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 9, 2015)

Oh @thailand I am a HUGE worry wart when it comes to my critters! I have been told that I can turn anything into a stressful situation I am so sorry about your daughter's arm, OUCH! 

You don't need to give the Nutri-drench just because you are moving her. We have moved many many goats (& 2 sheep) and have never had to give them drench. When you get her home just let her chill out in her pen. Try not to spend to much time with her at first if she is not used to be handled. That can do more harm then good. 

Ask the seller about his feeding schedule. Does he free feed the hay? How much feed does she get daily? How many times daily? 

Personally, feeding 3qts of feed to a dry doe seems excessive. I would not start her off with that much, that could be asking for trouble. This is why knowing the sellers routine is key. Be sure that you transition her onto new feed SLOWLY. Whenever I buy a goat I always buy the same type of feed the new goat is currently on. You don't to offset her rumen. 

Make sure the minerals are for GOATS. The calcium/phosphorus should be 2 : 1
Don't get salt blocks. They should not be given to goats.
I use Manna Pro goat mineral.  Now y'all probably don't have it over there but try to stick to something similar 
Crude Protein Min 4.00%
(This includes not more than 4.0% equivalent crude protein from non-protein nitrogen)
Calcium Min 16.00%
Calcium Max 19.20%
Phosphorus Min 8.00%
Salt Min 12.00%
Salt Max 14.40%
Potassium Min 1.50%
Magnesium Min 1.50%
Copper Min 1350 PPM
Manganese Min 2750 PPM
Zinc Min 5500 PPM
Selenium Min 12 PPM
Vitamin A Min 300,000 IU/LB
Vitamin D3 Min 30,000 IU/LB
Vitamin E Min 400 IU/LB
Lactic Acid Bacteria Min 1.5 Million CFU/LB
https://www.mannapro.com/products/goat/goat-mineral

This is my kidding kit, you don't need to go out and buy ALL this stuff LOL. Over the years we have added in a few things here and there just to have on hand. I bolded the things that should be first to go into your kit  
Ask the seller if he knows of any drenches that help perk a goat up, it will probably be something close to the Nurti drench.  

My kidding kit includes:
*Towels! Lots of em!*
Paper towels
Trash bags
*Floss (for the navel)*
*Iodine+ a cup*
*Scissors*
Rubbing alcohol- I use this to clean the scissors before cutting the navel
Flashlight
*Thermometer* 
*Bulb Syringe*
Bottle/nipples
Frozen colostrum 
*Disposable gloves*
Shoulder length gloves
Lube
CMT mastitis kit along with TODAY mastitis treatment tubes
Weak kid syringe-I haven't had to use it and I hope I never will, but it is a great thing to have on hand.
Small dog sweaters for the baby goat kids- if it is cold outside

I also keep on hand-
Jumpstart Plus paste, I got it from TSC and I don't think 2 of my kids would be alive without it. It was a rough birth and they were very weak and this stuff helped a lot.

Nutri-Drench

Molasses- I give some in some warm water after the doe kids.

Penn G (antibiotic) 

LA 200 (antibiotic) 

*NOTE: Do not give molasses or Nutri-Drench to an animal with a fever, it will only make it worse.*

Hope this helps


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 9, 2015)

Also, I don't like feed with molasses in it. Over time it can bind the minerals that goats need. I also don't like them used to having it all the time, they should only get it when they really need it for energy (such as for kidding- I give some to the does in warm water to help them get their energy up)


----------



## babsbag (Dec 9, 2015)

Just to clarify, the 3 qts of grain is for a doe in milk, not a dry doe. And don't dump that much in the feeder the first time, start off slow. But again, if the doe is producing milk and not getting skinny she may not need that much. I expect my does to give me about a gallon a day so they are pushed for production and they are eating machines but every goat is different.


----------



## thailand (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks for the very detailed responses.  I have spoken to the seller about what he is currently feeding her and all his goats.  I understand him to be feeding pangola hay, forage from his property and neighbouring forest and also he said he's feeding spent corn heads.  Any spent corn heads not used he is fermenting them for the goats to eat.
I don't know that I can get ready access to corn heads so I may not be able to feed that portion.  I don't think he's feeding any grain at all.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 9, 2015)

Corn is really empty calories and not something they need at all; don't worry about it. Hay will be fine. Can you get beet pulp there? Another thing mine like that is really good for them is Kelp. 

Is this goat used to being handled?


----------



## thailand (Dec 9, 2015)

Yes, I believe she is used to being handled.  She is family raised with the sellers children handling her and the other often...is my understanding.  Ok, so forget the corn.  I wouldn't know where to get beet pulp.  We may have to grow some beets ourselves in the future.  Kelp....I give my chickens a little kelp.  It's just what I can find in the supermarket.  It's a powdered or chopped into slivers type of kelp for Japanese cooking.  Will this do?  And, how much?  Free feed?


----------



## Ridgetop (Dec 9, 2015)

Latestarter said:


> For de-stressing, I've always heard (and so far it's proven true) that ice cream or chocolate or even better, a combination of both works fairly well   I suggest YOU start consuming it well before your goat arrives
> 
> 
> I Love the recipe for stress relief!!!


----------



## babsbag (Dec 9, 2015)

The kelp here is powdered and I give them about 1/2 c. sprinkled on the grain every few days but I am sure more wouldn't hurt them. It is expensive here so I hoard it.  

The beet pulp we buy at the feed stores in 50lb bags, it comes shredded and also in pellets, they really like the stuff. It is a good source of energy and fiber. Another feed that is usually free and good is the spent grain from a brewery. Don't know if there are any of those around you or not.


----------



## thailand (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks Babsbag for the info about kelp.  I am wanting to alternate a (very small) handful of dairy grain with a rice bran mash (again, just a VERY small amount until she kids).

I have been advised by the seller and others here in Thailand that I could give her rice bran soaked in whey.  I do usually make my own buttermilk, so would the buttermilk be ok to substitute instead of whey?  Or homemade yoghurt?  It's just a little something as a bit of a treat...later after she has kidded I guess I could make this a regular thing.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 20, 2015)

The buttermilk is probably better for her as the whey is so acidic it destroys teeth.


----------



## thailand (Dec 30, 2015)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone!  

It's been a little while since I checked in here.  I'm pleased to say my doe is definitely pregnant.  I've felt the baby/ies kicking and she is now building her udder! 

I'm still messing around with minerals though, and I wanted to seek the advice of others here please.

The previous owner was giving his goats minerals by way of the following:

Dicalcium phosphorus 1 kg
Diamond V 200 grams
Salt 150 grams
Vita premix 50 grams
Vitalite 15 grams
Sodium bicarbonate 100 grams
Molasses 750 grams

My understanding is that he would mix in the molasses with a portion of the above and then sprinkle this mix on top of her daily morning silage feed.

For added clarification, the Vita premix contains the following:

Vitamin A                     500 I.U
Vitamin D3                   150 I.U
Vitamin B2                    .25mg
Vitamin B                      .40mg
Choline ?                       3mg
Calcium                 78160mg
Phospherous              8400mg
Iron                           3410mg
Cobalt                        00.4mg
Manganese               1280mg
Iodine                        76.1mg
Potassium                  23.6mg
Zinc                            4.344mg
Magnesium                244mg
Copper                      550mg
?                               100mg
?                               100mg

I am not able to source this particular brand of minerals and so will need to try to replicate it another way...this is where I need your help please.  

Everything else I have already bought a supply of 

The Vitalite (450 gram packet) contains the following:

Vitamin A                 20,000,000 IU
Vitamin D3                 6,000,000 IU
Vitamin E                          5,500 IU
Vitamin K                          8,000 mg
Vitamin C                         21,000 mg
Vitamin B1                          2,500 mg
Vitamin B2                        10,000 mg
Vitamin B6                          4,500 mg
Vitamin B12                        2,500 mg
Pantothenic Acid                 7,500 mg
Nictotinic Acid                   47,500 mg
Folic Acid                             1,000 mg
Methionine                          12,000 mg

So - I can't find the first mix, but I can find the 2nd one above.

To replace the first mix, I have two options:

A:  Mineral Premix, 1kg packet
     Manganese   4.5 grams
     Iron            14.2 grams
     Copper         1.0 grams
     Zinc              2.9 grams
     Sodium         3.9 grams
     Iodine         19.0 mg
     Potassium     0.9 mg
     Cobalt          1.1 mg
     Fillers           1 kg

OR

B: Mineral Premix, 1 kg packet
    Vitamin A              440,000.00 IU
    Vitamin D3              60,000.00 IU
    Vitamin D                 3,000.00 IU
    Iron                        11.60 grams
    Cobalt                      0.03 grams
   Manganese                 5.30 grams
   Copper                       5.60 grams
   Zinc                          11.60 grams
   Iodine                         0.07 grams
   Selenium                     0.06 grams
   Magnesium                 10.00 grams
   Flavourings                  0.50 grams
   Fillers                 1 kg

I also cannot find the Diamond V (a yeast probiotic I think).

I'd greatly appreciate all advice on how what I should mix together for her loose mineral supplement please.  Minerals is the most confusing part of feeding her as we just don't have the same options available here.

I note that the previous owner is adding salt to his home made mineral mix.  Should I do this also?

Are there any vital ingredient missing from any preferred mix options?

Many, many thanks.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 30, 2015)

Without giving this a lot of thought right now (it is 3:45 AM...time for bed) mix B has selenium and mix A does not and based on that alone I would go with B. 

Take a look at this website and look at the nutritional analysis of their mineral and compare it to yours, that might help.

http://www.sweetlix.com/products/C14A36/magnum-milk-products.aspx

Here is another site that sells individual minerals and if I remember correctly that had good information about what each species needs.

http://www.abcplus.biz/Categories2.aspx?Id=Sheep_Goats_Minerals


----------



## thailand (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 30, 2015)

When buying feed be careful of cattle mixes.  Many have urea in them and goats do not tolerate this well.  In fact, can be deadly.

Just info -- it actually takes more from a goat to make milk than to grow kids.   For this reason, as well as training & pacification while milking, most are fed concentrates.  Plus legumes normally have more calcium than most grass hay...again, milk production.  A goat will be used for a longer lactation, higher production if used for milking than just to nurse kids.   I bring this up as most goats do just fine on hay, browse, vit/min -- for a normal life.  If we ask more of them -- 10 months of heavy milk -- we adjust the feed to keep their body healthy for production.


----------



## thailand (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks for your replies.  So if I go with choice B...I notice that there is no potassium, phosphorous or sulphur in those ingredients.  Will this be a problem?  There's no salt (sodium) either, but with the recipe I'm planning on using above there is the addition of 150 grams of salt.

Is a yeast product (Diamond V) a must have....or just a "it'd be nice to have" item?

I must post up-to-date photos of her today when I have time.  She is looking much bigger now, is ravenously hungry and very clingy!


----------



## babsbag (Dec 30, 2015)

Really glad that your doe is indeed bred...babies...

The Diamond V is not necessary and mine won't touch the stuff. You would think I was poisoning them.

Phosphorus will be found in grain and grass hay so she will probably  be fine without it. There is no calcium in the mineral either which she should get from the alfalfa or other legume hay. Many of the minerals try to balance out the 2:1 calcium to phosphorus requirement but IMO that is hard to do as you don't know what is really in the hay unless you get it tested. 

Can you get solid blocks of minerals? Here we can by sulfur as a block and the goat will just lick as needed, same with salt. The potassium should not be a problem, she will get that from browse.

For over a year my herd had basically no minerals, they wouldn't eat them and I mistakenly thought that they just didn't need them. I had a lot of problems with copper and selenium deficiencies and tried a new mineral and they love it; guess they didn't like the old brand. A lot of the minerals that you need though will be found in all of the marvelous plants she will get to browse on.

Here is another good article on minerals and goats.  

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/vitaminmineral06.html

Are you feeding her a grain supplement?


----------



## thailand (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks Babsbag.  I am feeding her a tiny amount of grain. 21% dairy grain with a bit of rice bran and a handful or so of BOSS.  She isn't getting this every day though, maybe every 2nd, and she certainly isn't eating all that I put in a bucket for her...maybe a couple of mouthfuls twice a day.  Does this sound ok.  She's SO HUNGRY.....just an eating machine now.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 31, 2015)

She should be fine, you don't want a fat goat going into kidding but if you are going to milk her for 9 or 10 months you might be surprised at how quickly they can lose body condition; especially in hot weather. When it gets really hot here they don't eat as much or drink enough and some of them struggle with maintaining weight. You also don't want to grow that kid too big before it is born either.

If you are feeding her alfalfa or the pangola (do I have that right?) hay she should be doing just fine. Let her have as much of the hay as she wants.

Check you grain if it has a tag on it and see if it has the minerals in it that the other mineral was lacking.


----------



## thailand (Jan 17, 2016)

Update:  I think we might be a couple of weeks away from kidding now   She has been losing opaque colored goo for about a week and the last couple of days it's been more of a stream.  Not constantly, just a drizzle in the mornings mostly.  She's eating like she is starving and is getting fatter!  I can feel the baby/ies moving most days.

Question:  She is wanting to eat Bouganvillea plant, both the leaves and the flowers.  She's actually scoffed quite a lot over the last day or so.  Can anyone confirm please if this is totally ok for her to eat??  Thanks


----------



## sadieml (Jan 17, 2016)

Well, hello @thailand!  I hope your 2016 is starting off well.  As far as I can tell bouganvillea is fine for goats.  Not good for children or dogs, but fine for our goatie babies.  Did you tell us her name, yet?  I know you must be getting excited, kids soon!  Yippee!!!  Please keep us posted.

BTW, house is your daughter doing?  And your other 9? and your DH? and YOU?  Let us hear from you soon.  (And don't forget pics.  Lots and lots of pics.)


----------



## babsbag (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks for the update; I was wondering how things were going for you and your goatie.  What is her name?

Bouganvilleas don't grow well where I live; too cold. I have to protect them from frost in the winter. However I see many references to them being a goat's favorite food when I Google it. But I can't be sure that your plants and the plants that grow here are them same species so I don't want to say without a doubt that they are ok.


----------



## thailand (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi there.   Her name is Khaleesi.  Can you guys please give me a google link showing Bougainvillea is ok for goats to eat?  I can't find any reference anywhere....must be my searching skills (or lack of them LOL).  Thanks.

Our daughter returns to NZ tomorrow afternoon.  We may not see her for another year...so spending lots of time with her (= shopping   ). 

Everybody else is doing great.  The 9 other kids are back in school now (YES!!!).  So the days are finally a little quieter.  DH is currently building a kidding pen and it's looking fantastic.  Must get some photos taken and post them here.  Oh, and for Christmas guess what we got?!!  2 x Pomeranian puppies!!!  Totally gorgeous babies.  Their names are Kiwi and Snowy.  Will post pics of them soon too.   

And this Wednesday I have Black Australorp eggs arriving (hmmmm...note to self, must get my incubator set up).

Another busy day today, but will get photos posted before the end of the week.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 17, 2016)

http://poisonousplants.ansci.cornell.edu/index.html

https://www.aspca.org/pet-care/animal-poison-control/toxic-and-non-toxic-plants

Two decent resources


----------



## babsbag (Jan 18, 2016)

When I Googled it I just searched for "goats and bougainvilleas" and came up with some articles where people's goats had eaten them with no problems. Not exactly scientific so perhaps the links that @Pearce Pastures  posted would be a better resource.


----------



## sadieml (Jan 18, 2016)

I just Googled "can goats eat bougainvillea" and found several posts where they had.  I checked the same lists Pearce posted plus Fiasco Farm.  Anecdotal evidence is all I found, and is NOT always valid, I know, but it is better than nothing.  I do realize that some things have a cumulative effect, and some things are bad for them (like they can cause photosensitivity or harm the liver or kidneys) but are not fatal.  I am like @thailand  in that I would like to see something that says it's safe or unsafe and not just rely on the fact that someone else's goats ate it and didn't die.  Mine grab yellow jessamine leaves from time to time, and I know that's poisonous and endeavor to rid our yard of it, but it's our state flower for a reason.  It's attractive in more than one way and aggressively prolific.  SOOO MUCH JESSAMINE growing here!  Unfortunately I can't always find an absolute answer, and it seems this is one of those cases.  Sorry, Khaleesi, I do hope it's alright for you, sweetie.

btw -  Does Khaleesi have an inherent meaning?  I find that we Americans are far more likely to make up names than others in the world, and most non-American names actually _mean _something.


----------



## thailand (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks Sadieml...yes like minds.  I like to "know" that something is safe or not.  Oh well....she's been ravenous for them and has eaten quite a lot, green and dry forms, leaves and flowers.  It would appear that she is fine.  I am being particular though to not let her eat too much of any one thing and am trying to vary her diet as much as possible.

She's had more opaque goo today.  Been pretty much every day for the last week and half.  Guessing it must be soon now.

Nope, Khaleesi doesn't mean anything that I know of for sure, but I "think" it means Queen.  So that suits me as she is my first goat and will be the mother of any that follow... LOL.

Photos are still coming....had a busy day today grocery shopping for 12 of us!  (It literally takes hours and 3 shopping trolleys full and we are 40 mins drive away from the grocery store). 

Hopefully tomorrow is a quieter day and I can post photos


----------



## thailand (Jan 21, 2016)

An update via photos of where she is 'at' right now.  Also - do you guys think she might be looking a little thin?  I worry she might not be getting enough to eat, especially as she is probably going to kid in about 2 weeks??


----------



## sadieml (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks for the pics!  I don't think you need to worry about her appearing to slim down.  Don't forget, they "drop" in late-stage pregnancy just like we do.  That can lead to looking slimmer, since suddenly baby is no longer under the edge of the ribcage.  I remember when mine suddenly moved down and my ribs seemed to move back and overnight I had dozens of little stretchmarks along the bottom of my belly, right where I got an emergency C-section scar afterward.  Makes for a yucky scar, let me tell ya'. 

Looks like she's bagging-up, too.  Yay!  Won't be long, now.  Yippee!  Babies!


----------

